# How to Repair a Damaged  Metabolism



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

If you have caused metabolic “damage”, yes it can be “repaired” and allit takes is the right combination of metabolism stimulating exercise andmetabolism stimulating nutrition (NOT just a diet), all done consistentlyover time.The big irony is that most of the diet programs that claim to help youget rid of excess weight, end up making it [...]

*Read More...*


----------

